
Show HN: Segment your SaaS KPIs across product usage, market data, and more - jhdavids8
https://piedpiper.vitally.io/hq
======
jhdavids8
Hey HN! Founder of Vitally ([https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)) here -
the startup that built this.

First off, some example demo links (just hit the Login button to see the
demo):

Trial success leveraging market data (e.g. B2B SaaS startups with at least 25
employees): [http://bit.ly/2OrF5rJ](http://bit.ly/2OrF5rJ)

MRR breakdown + net churn by product usage (e.g. Customers with at least 5
users and the Slack integration enabled):
[http://bit.ly/2OsI971](http://bit.ly/2OsI971)

Segment by anything else you send us (e.g. Customers that pay at least
$1200/year & have an NPS score < 8):
[http://bit.ly/2QStfDD](http://bit.ly/2QStfDD)

Video demo here:
[https://vitally.wistia.com/medias/sxdwht4mj0?wtime=1m8s](https://vitally.wistia.com/medias/sxdwht4mj0?wtime=1m8s)

Why we did this:

Pretty much every SaaS company tracks KPIs like MRR, churn, etc. And pretty
much every SaaS company tracks the ways their customers use their product. But
those two datasets rarely, if ever, overlap. However, the intersection of that
data contains some critical insights, like understanding which features (when
used) increase the customer's willingness to pay, which features do churned
customers most often fail to use, etc. To truly impact your SaaS KPIs, you
need answers to those questions, so this is our stab at providing that
insight!

Let us know what you think!

